# "Syzygy"



## VisExp (Feb 19, 2009)

Had a hard time deciding which kit to put this on.  Jr. Statesman dressed in Coastal Red Milkwood with dyed wood veneers.

Your comments, good or bad, are appreciated as always.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 19, 2009)

As always, beautiful work.


----------



## dntrost (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow that is really nice I think you picked the perfect kit great work...


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 19, 2009)

Now that is just freakin' cool!!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful pen and design. Perfect choice for the kit.


----------



## TurnCrazy (Feb 19, 2009)

Now that is a beautiful pen! You made the right choice.


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 19, 2009)

well done! you're designs are awesome.


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 19, 2009)

Man thats nice I REALLY like that one
Jay


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 19, 2009)

Another masterpiece!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! Hard to go wrong with any size Statesman. I love that pen. Just wish I knew how you guys acheive that kind of precision freehand. I've fiddled with it but they don't look like that!

Great stuff.

Dale


----------



## hewunch (Feb 19, 2009)

Great work Keith! Although, I am trying to figure out if I like the single color veneer or the two tone. Regardless, it is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 19, 2009)

Nicely done!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 19, 2009)

Another true beauty Keith! :tongue:

I have to agree with Gerry when he said that you are the undisputed Master of the little circle thingys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Feb 19, 2009)

Keith you never cease to amaze me. Awesome job as usual.:good::good::good:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2009)

You asked for comments good or bad. The good has been said by all who posted already and the bad 









is................................................absolutely

*Nothing!*​


----------



## mitchm (Feb 20, 2009)

Another awesome creation Keith!!  I am quite sure you can get the SA flag into some of those curvies you do so well, then send it to me for evaluation......wat sê jy?


----------



## Ligget (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW increadable!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.



hewunch said:


> Although, I am trying to figure out if I like the single color veneer or the two tone.



You and me both Hans   The two tone definitly makes the pen busier.  I tried to make the different color circles in a pattern I thought would make sense, however with 24 different semi circles to cut there are quite a few permutations.  The next time I think I will try a layer of blue circles then a layer of red circles etc.  

Looking at the pen on my desk it is starting to grow on me.  My wife things it's beautiful and that's plenty good enough for me :biggrin:



mitchm said:


> I am quite sure you can get the SA flag into some of those curvies you do so well, then send it to me for evaluation......wat sê jy?




Ek sê u nie maak dinge maklik!  Actually, the SA flag would make for some pretty cool colors on a pen.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 20, 2009)

Keith;

You already know that I think you do great work.  I was wondering if you use a scroll saw or maybe a military laser to do the work!!  I can see what you are doing, but other than rigging up some wild jig on my scroll saw I can't see an easy way to get the circles and wiggles so clean.

Marc


----------



## VisExp (Feb 20, 2009)

marcruby said:


> Keith;
> 
> You already know that I think you do great work.  I was wondering if you use a scroll saw or maybe a military laser to do the work!!  I can see what you are doing, but other than rigging up some wild jig on my scroll saw I can't see an easy way to get the circles and wiggles so clean.
> 
> Marc



Thanks Marc.  All the cuts are done freehand on the scrollsaw.  I've thought about a jig but with what that little blade is up against I don't think it would work.  I think the blade would get all bent out of shape.   

The key is to size the blade to the thickness of the material.

I just try follow my pattern line as closely as I can.  Between you and me, and don't tell anyone else :wink:, sometimes they look a little bit wobbly, but by the time it's all glued up and clamped and turned to size it often looks better than expected.   The really wobbly ones end up in the trash :biggrin:  I've found that cuts # 22 through 24 are a bit more high pressure than cuts # 1 through 3


----------



## skiprat (Feb 20, 2009)

Superbly done Keith ( Again ) :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 20, 2009)

Keith How come you did not enter this in the freestyle pen contest?  Your work is a winner.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW! Awesome pen.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 20, 2009)

Truly a gorgeous pen. Very nicely done, Keith.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2009)

OK Keith, since you didn't make me cry last time I posted a pen, I'll give you my honest opinion, WOW. that is outrageous very nice, and WOW one more time just cause it's so danged nice.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Keith How come you did not enter this in the freestyle pen contest?  Your work is a winner.



Thank you John.  I'm thinking about entering.  I'm hesitant as I'm not good at the trash talk.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 21, 2009)

Keith, we'd never trash your work:wink:! Besides there is only one prize for  trashing, and many prizes for pens come on over.




VisExp said:


> Thank you John. I'm thinking about entering. I'm hesitant as I'm not good at the trash talk.


 


jttheclockman said:


> Keith How come you did not enter this in the freestyle pen contest? Your work is a winner.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Thank you John.  I'm thinking about entering.  I'm hesitant as I'm not good at the trash talk.



Keith, I entered my measly pen and yours blows mine away easily. I will not partake in the trash talk there. Good luck


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, very inpressive work!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Keith, we'd never trash your work:wink:! Besides there is only one prize for  trashing, and many prizes for pens come on over.



It's a trap Roy.  You're lulling me into a sense of false security, waiting in ambush :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 21, 2009)

:biggrin:





VisExp said:


> It's a trap Roy. You're lulling me into a sense of false security, waiting in ambush :biggrin:


 


Would never do something as sneaky as that:wink:! .....Or would I:biggrin:!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG!!!! Gorgeous.


----------

